# New blank Ouija board for invites.



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of you I'm sure have seen the other thread where I have taken an image of an Ouija board and striped the letters off and made custom invites with peoples own wording. Well I made another blank board that looks a little more sinister and just wanted to see what everyone thought of it.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

that looks great!!!
wish you could get a OUija board with those sun and moon.
Now all you need to do is add the "goodbye" at the bottom. that always was my favorite part. Just a little spooky.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice! The demon/skull touch is great!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Ooooh I really like that one


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

Very cool. What is the font on that?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Witchie Woman said:


> Very cool. What is the font on that?


The font is called Captain Howdy, you can google search that or just search for ouija font and find it as well.


----------

